# School me on fly gear!!



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

I'm going on my honeymoon in Belize next May and I want to start getting my ducks in a row. I'm not experienced with fly fishing I did purchase me a low end beginner outfit (redington path) last year and only play with it occasionally. I'm definitely going to look into lessons sometime between here and there. I want to start getting my gear and learning everything I can until it's time to go.

I'm going out a few days on guided trips on those days I will have pretty good fly gear and conventional Tackle through the guide as well if the fly fishing is to tough. 
when I'm not on the guided boat I'm going to have endless flats for myself to explore and fish on my own around the resort.The only problem is I'm not educated enough on fly fishing to know what gear is needed. The line that came on my setup I think is pretty cheap and I want to upgrade to whatever kind to help improve casting and performance and just to have the best gear as possible. 

Soooo What type of fly line brand or style do I need? I looked at rio fly lines website they have so many different types of line. I just know it needs to be saltwater or tropical. There are several bonefish styles,permit style and general tropical also. I just don't know what will suit my needs the best with so many options. I also don't know anything about tippet leaders or backing also. what kind is needed for what I'm doing and is there a better brand when getting this stuff. I want to start buying and ordering all this stuff so I'll be well prepared.

As for flies I think I'm just going to get on Amazon or find fly shops with assortment pack flys for bones , permit and maybe a few tarpon . just buy a few packs and call it good. 

I'm also looking into getting one more outfit most likely for me and give the redington to the fiancÃ© to use if she wants to go give it a shot while at the resort. The next setup i have had my eye on is the orvis Clearwater. Is this outfit a good beginner rod that won't break the bank and perform well for what I'm trying to do and will work in the salt. If I get this setup should I leave what comes on it or upgrade? Is there any other outfit for around that price that's better?
Is there any other gear that I might need for this type of fishing. I know I have a lot to learn but I'll get there. Thanks for any feed back its highly appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm a big shop online type, but this might be a case for talking to an experienced fly shop person about all your particulars. 

I haven't been to Belize to fly fish (did the scuba thing years ago) so I can't offer anything on that. 

I do cast a lot to redfish and as I understand things the line tapers are similar to what you see in bonefish line. I fish a Rio Bonefish line and an Airflo Bruce Chard Tropical line when stalking reds. Both are floating lines. Both have tropical coatings. Both are good. I might give the nod to the Chard on closer shots, on ease of keeping line clean, and on staying tangle free. The running line is a little more in diameter than the Rio and I think that helps in the tangle department. 

That's about all of my experience. There are several folks with Bonefish know how on this board. Maybe they will chime in.


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Joejoe070: Here are my tips for you on Belize, been there and fished it extensively 3 times from El Pescador. These are my thoughts, there will be plenty of others and as always your mileage may vary.
1. You did not mention what wt your Redington was.
2. Rod wt and line depends on which or all of the Belizian big three Bone, Permit or Tarpon you wish to fish for. When traveling to Belize I take two 8's, a 10 and 12 wt. 8 wt for Bones, 10 for Permit and 12 for Tarpon. You will find that most folks, not all, will not recommend less than an 8 wt for fishing Belize.
3. Lines Any and all lines must be saltwater rated. Cold water lines will become totally limp and sticky.
4. I love RIO, again others will have different opinions but RIO is one of the major and very good manufacturers.
5. Flies Depends on your outfitter, if any. Generally it is best to wait until one arrives at the destination to make fly selection. The guides I use in Belize are VERY SPECIFIC about flies. So if you arrive with stuff they do not like, the have NO PROBLEM telling you that so and so fly WILL NOT WORK, DO NOT USE IT!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

karstopo said:


> I'm a big shop online type, but this might be a case for talking to an experienced fly shop person about all your particulars.
> 
> I haven't been to Belize to fly fish (did the scuba thing years ago) so I can't offer anything on that.
> 
> ...


Thanks maybe once I get a list of my gear I'll give you a shout and maybe get some of the stuff.



MarkA70 said:


> Joejoe070: Here are my tips for you on Belize, been there and fished it extensively 3 times from El Pescador. These are my thoughts, there will be plenty of others and as always your mileage may vary.
> 
> 1. You did not mention what wt your Redington was.
> 
> ...


The rod I have now is a 8wt

I doubt I will buy a 10wt or up. I was hoping just to get by with the 8wt when fishing around my resort catching anything it can handle. I think it's mostly bones around there. It is my honeymoon so i not planning on doing a full blown fishing expedition.

Back to the lines out of the rio lines what type of style do I need do I just get general tropical or just bone fish style. I did find out I need weight forward And those two even have different types of lines broken down when I checked.

As for the flies do I just need to call the guide and get a list of them when it gets closer to the trip so I have correct colors and designs?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Joejoe070 said:


> ...Back to the lines out of the rio lines what type of style do I need
> 
> As for the flies do I just need to call the guide and get a list of them when it gets closer to the trip so I have correct colors and designs?
> ...


First on the line, I would recommend the Rio Tropical Series General Purpose Saltwater line or the Rio Tropical Outbound Short line with the sand floating 15 ft clear head option. The latter is the one I would prefer but either will work fine for you.

Regarding flies, get different weights to cover a multitude of situations, i.e. no weight for tailing shallow fish(bead chain eyes work best for these), medium weights for cruising fish in 2 ft of water or so and heavy weights for deeper (sometimes mudding fish). You can not go wrong in Belize with "Gotcha" type patterns. You want to try to match the color of the bottoms you will be fishing and that's largely different shades of tan.

In addition, take along a few crab flies for shots at Permit and a couple of black death and cockroach flies for Tarpon. You never know what situations you will confront. However, with only an 8 wt your flexibility may be limited.

You mentioned you do not intend to buy anything over the 8 wt. Just be sure you understand the limitations you are acceptingwhen making that decision. 8 wts are fine for the bones there...when the wind is not blowing. The problem is the wind is almost always blowing. With only an 8 wt, you may very well get frustrated by the wind, simply be unable to reach Permit, and be significantly under gunned for even small Tarpon. But understanding that, the 8 wt is more than adequate for the average size bone there...in fact one could go smaller if just bones and not concerned about wind.

You are smart in starting your prep now...so many people I run into will say to me hey next week I'm going to San Pedro, what should I take? The earlier you start prep the better.

Congrats on your pending nuptials and tight lines!


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Meadowlark said:


> First on the line, I would recommend the Rio Tropical Series General Purpose Saltwater line or the Rio Tropical Outbound Short line with the sand floating 15 ft clear head option. The latter is the one I would prefer but either will work fine for you.
> 
> Regarding flies, get different weights to cover a multitude of situations, i.e. no weight for tailing shallow fish(bead chain eyes work best for these), medium weights for cruising fish in 2 ft of water or so and heavy weights for deeper (sometimes mudding fish). You can not go wrong in Belize with "Gotcha" type patterns. You want to try to match the color of the bottoms you will be fishing and that's largely different shades of tan.
> 
> ...


I guess I could get this new rod in a 9wt or 10wt since i already have a 8wt. Will either 9 or 10 be too much for bones since I am using this one primarily for myself. And I'm guessing the higher the weight will help with the wind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Go to FTU and talk to the guys about gear. What they'll probably rec is an 8wt with a large arbor reel with 200yd backing capacity for bones. A floating line with a special bonefish taper designed for long casts is critical. Long casts imply you'll need casting lessons to learn the double haul to make that 60-80ft cast. A 9 wt will also cover you for bones and baby tarpon, but it's a harder rod to cast for a beginner, again the lessons are critical. I would strongly suggest the Scott Tidal series rod for you, top quality rod designed for easy casting, $475 retail.
The guys at FTU can hook you up with lessons and all gear including flies. I would not plan on Permit my first time out, hands down the hardest fish to catch on a fly, requires a perfect cast / presentation/ and fly. And even then they won't take it! But most of the resorts and guides should have a 10 wt for you to play with, I wouldn't buy one at this point. Lastly, Belize is a fly fishing Mecca , leave the spinning rod at home. Just my .02


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Joejoe070 said:


> ... I also don't know anything about tippet leaders or backing also. what kind is needed for what I'm doing and is there a better brand when getting this stuff. I want to start buying and ordering all this stuff so I'll be well prepared.
> 
> ....


Just re-reading and noticed your question on leaders wasn't answered. Go with fluorocarbon leaders and tippet. You can easily make your own leaders...or buy the 9 ft tapered leaders. I think people get too hung up on brands...any of today's fluoro brands will do the job. I happen to like Vanish.

Backing...just make sure you have every yard of backing that the reel will hold with the line. 20 lb dacron backing is fine for bones. When you get into bigger fish, smaller diameter, higher pound test backing becomes necessary, but not with those bones in Belize.

For tippet, I like 10 to 12 pound for bones....not so much for the 2 pound bone but for the coral and mangrove roots that are everywhere.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Joejoe070 said:


> I guess I could get this new rod in a 9wt or 10wt since i already have a 8wt. Will either 9 or 10 be too much for bones since I am using this one primarily for myself. And I'm guessing the higher the weight will help with the wind.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, the higher weight will help with the wind. Some folks frown on 9 wt for bones. I don't. I like to be able to fish in most any wind condition...short of a hurricane...and a 9 wt is absolutely invaluable insurance that you won't be stopped by the unending wind. Is it overpowering the bones? Well, its all about tradeoffs...if you can't cut through the wind with weighted flies, then overpowering a bone really isn't a concern.

I wouldn't worry about long casts...not at all. Arguably the greatest Permit angler that ever lived could only throw 40 ft casts...but, and here is what is critical, he was deadly accurate and could get his cast off with minimal false casting.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Just my .02... 
I would use their gear...

However, I would make sure I could master the techniques of the process.

Otherwise, you will be frustrated, as will your bride.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

You can most likely get the correct flies there, so I would not get too many blindly. I am sure that there will be someone there tying flies for half the price that you can get them here and they will be the right ones. Permit Rat and MarkA could most likely confirm this. If I were to take only one rod it would be a 9 wt and again due to wind. I think you are also in an acceptable range with all your target species. If it is a big tarpon it will probably break off anyway and if it is small to medium you may have a chance, same with permit. As far as a rod get a TFO Mangrove ($300) or for a little less a Bass Pro Shop World Wide sportsman Gold Cup 9 wt ($200). These rods look and feel right to me for the money especially the gold cup. Also look at Echo rods I have heard good things. The reel that I like that is cheap in price but looks to be a good performer is the Redington Behemoth ($130) it has a large spool for fast retrieve and is a stamped or pressed (die-cast) spool and frame, so it should be pretty strong with a decent drag. I know this is pretty controversial for this site but this is bare bones that work and you will have fun with. You won't have to worry about your stuff getting stolen cause it didn't cost an arm and a leg. As far as fly line get anything other than textured, a floating weight forward bone fish, red fish or "saltwater" taper made for tropical water. The brand isn't going to matter (oh boy) because you are still working on your cast and you can save some money here. A lot of times you can get last years top fly line at a bargain ($45-25). As far as leaders get the 9-10' tapered mono ones in a 15# - 20# tippet with mono leader material to add on when they start to get too short. Now I say mono because it does not have the memory of fluorocarbon. Fluorocarbon will kink with a loose wind knot and stay that way and you have enough to worry about. A whole lot of fish have been caught on mono before fluorocarbon ever existed. 
Now for some marital advice; it is your honeymoon and you can't ignore your wife but the fishing will be good in the mornings and she will want to sleep in. Try to make arrangements for a pedicure or spa time or something that only a woman would do that will make her feel special while you are out there having some real fun otherwise she will never let you forget it for the rest of the time you are married. Believe me, I know. Congratulations and tight lines.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Fishsurfer said:


> You can most likely get the correct flies there, so I would not get too many blindly. I am sure that there will be someone there tying flies for half the price that you can get them here and they will be the right ones. Permit Rat and MarkA could most likely confirm this. If I were to take only one rod it would be a 9 wt and again due to wind. I think you are also in an acceptable range with all your target species. If it is a big tarpon it will probably break off anyway and if it is small to medium you may have a chance, same with permit. As far as a rod get a TFO Mangrove ($300) or for a little less a Bass Pro Shop World Wide sportsman Gold Cup 9 wt ($200). These rods look and feel right to me for the money especially the gold cup. Also look at Echo rods I have heard good things. The reel that I like that is cheap in price but looks to be a good performer is the Redington Behemoth ($130) it has a large spool for fast retrieve and is a stamped or pressed (die-cast) spool and frame, so it should be pretty strong with a decent drag. I know this is pretty controversial for this site but this is bare bones that work and you will have fun with. You won't have to worry about your stuff getting stolen cause it didn't cost an arm and a leg. As far as fly line get anything other than textured, a floating weight forward bone fish, red fish or "saltwater" taper made for tropical water. The brand isn't going to matter (oh boy) because you are still working on your cast and you can save some money here. A lot of times you can get last years top fly line at a bargain ($45-25). As far as leaders get the 9-10' tapered mono ones in a 15# - 20# tippet with mono leader material to add on when they start to get too short. Now I say mono because it does not have the memory of fluorocarbon. Fluorocarbon will kink with a loose wind knot and stay that way and you have enough to worry about. A whole lot of fish have been caught on mono before fluorocarbon ever existed.
> Now for some marital advice; it is your honeymoon and you can't ignore your wife but the fishing will be good in the mornings and she will want to sleep in. Try to make arrangements for a pedicure or spa time or something that only a woman would do that will make her feel special while you are out there having some real fun otherwise she will never let you forget it for the rest of the time you are married. Believe me, I know. Congratulations and tight lines.


Best post ever! Green for you.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Where will you be staying in Belize? I ask only because it's pretty unusual to find any resort that has decent bone fishing on or near the property that you can DIY with much luck. But you're getting a guide for a few days, so that's good. The other days will at least give you a chance to work on your casting. 

Regarding flies, I would definitely bring at least a decent starter pack with me. Relying on local supplies in most bone fishing areas is risky. It's great if there's a shop or if your guide is supplying them, but most often in tropical locales that is not the case. You should always be self-sufficient at least at a basic level.

This could start an interesting thread by itself, but If I had to bring just 3 fly patterns it would be a Gotcha, a pink Mini-Puff, and a chartreuse crystal flash Crazy Charlie. Mainly size 4 with some lead eyes and some bead chain eyes. Size 6 with bead chain and some eyeless. And I'd have a few size 2's in each pattern with lead eyes. So a bare starter pack for each pattern might be 2 size 2's, 6 size 4's (3 each of the different eyes), and 6 size 6's.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Bruce J said:


> ...Regarding flies, I would definitely bring at least a decent starter pack with me. Relying on local supplies in most bone fishing areas is risky. ....


Good solid advise. It would be foolish indeed to assume that the locals will have what you need...at any price. I always take some extra fly materials with me to those areas to leave with the guides. They appreciate it more than a tip. Most of them just can't get materials and they are not at all eager to part with what little they have to Gringos who have virtually unlimited access to materials.

Another item(s) that they hugely appreciate is fluorocarbon tippet material. Again, they just don't have much access to it...and they solidly prefer it over mono for many valid reasons. Its relatively cheap and will endear you to a guide forever if you leave him some. All sizes are appreciated...especially those you use to make your own leaders such as 30 lb, 25 lb , 20 lb, 15 lb. and 12 lb.

I owe a grand slam to one special guide in Chetumal Bay whom I had previously provided some materials...and on a return trip, he helped deliver one of the great thrills in fly fishing to me.


----------



## boomer21 (Dec 28, 2015)

I've fished Belize a twelve times over the past 8-9 years, it's an incredible fishery. My wife is going to El Pescador next month on their annual girls trip and they will not try anywhere else. So much depends on what lodge you go to. I like Turneffe Flats Lodge the most, but it's more remote than say EP.

The location matters as typically the closer to "civilization" the lodge is, most likely the better selection of lodge rental gear and fly selection is available. I would highly recommend emailing/calling the lodge fishing director. They will give you insight on what the lodge can provide and what gear you need to bring. Most lodges have a very detailed trip planner they will provide

Usually, the fly of the week can be purchased at the lodge, but it doesn't hurt to have the basics, as re-supply on the islands isn't always a sure thing. Bruce J's post is spot on with advise on fly selection. Bring a few, also bring leaders. In my experience, leaders are the one item typically in short supply at the lodge. ML's post on leaders and fluorocarbon is excellent, cheap to bring and the guides will appreciate it.

You can usually get by with lodge gear for a 10wt and 12wt. The guides will steer you to fish that you can catch based on casting ability. No reason to buy a 10 and 12wt until you determine this is something yo really want to do. Here's what TFL offers for rental
http://www.tflats.com/belize-flats-fishing/fly-fishing-rental-equipment. I found the gear to be in very good condition my last trip in April, as I forgot to pack any reels.:headknock

Buy a great pair of polarized glasses! Most importantly, have a blast. Belize is an awesome place and the guides will work their a** for you.


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

boomer21 is absolutely and completely correct, El Pescador is the PLACE. We have meet MANY young couples at El Pescador on the Honeymoon! I was frankly amazed at how many we have meet. It is a super place to fish, eat and stay. Their guides are the best. They do have all of the flies and loaner equipment, if you go that way, that is required.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Meadowlark said:


> Good solid advise. It would be foolish indeed to assume that the locals will have what you need...at any price. I always take some extra fly materials with me to those areas to leave with the guides. They appreciate it more than a tip. Most of them just can't get materials and they are not at all eager to part with what little they have to Gringos who have virtually unlimited access to materials.
> 
> Another item(s) that they hugely appreciate is fluorocarbon tippet material. Again, they just don't have much access to it...and they solidly prefer it over mono for many valid reasons. Its relatively cheap and will endear you to a guide forever if you leave him some. All sizes are appreciated...especially those you use to make your own leaders such as 30 lb, 25 lb , 20 lb, 15 lb. and 12 lb.
> 
> I owe a grand slam to one special guide in Chetumal Bay whom I had previously provided some materials...and on a return trip, he helped deliver one of the great thrills in fly fishing to me.


Great Idea about trading, I have traveled all over Mexico, South America and the Caribbean and what Meadowlark says rings so true. We have access to alot of things that they don't down there and usually you have to go there first and see what they need, but if others can chime in on what would be good that wouldn't take much room to bring in your luggage. The bonds you can form by trading is also something you won't get with money. They will really appreciate it and in the process turn you on to stuff that normal tourist will never see. Treat the people you meet with respect and you will get respect back no matter what the circumstance or where you are at. This goes a long way.


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Wow thanks for all the feedback! Now I just have to let it all sink in. 

The two outfits I'm looking at now are the orvis Clearwater 9wt or a echo ion with the redington behemoth 9 wt. 

And for the flies I found a place in Florida that will call the outfitter your fishing with and make flies as to what is needed. And I have also found several places that make a premade fly set that looks great 

The resort I'm staying at is thatch caye they have kayaks,paddle boards,fishing poles and all kinds of stuff. I still want to bring my own.They also do partner ship with blue horizon belize for the fishing packages. Looks like a real nice place and first class service . I can't wait to go. It's going to be EPIC!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Orvis is is the last place I would go for technical gear, bags and shirts no problem. Dude, there are so many better choices regardless of price point.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

RUFcaptain said:


> Orvis is is the last place I would go for technical gear, bags and shirts no problem. Dude, there are so many better choices regardless of price point.


My neighbor got the Encounter, which I know is Orvis' lowest end model, but it's a bad rod on many levels. It made me wonder why they would put their name on it at any price. I've seen what Cabelas offers in that general price range and it's just much better than Orvis on fit, finish, feel, components, and durability.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

These videos by Bill Gammel will help you with your casting. These are free but are worth paying for. They have been on this forum in the past and it will help no matter what your skill level. This is the first one but there are more as you get better. Also there should still be a Fly Fishers group in College Station. If you ask around you can probably get in touch with them. Here is a link to the videos and thanks to Bill.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Fishsurfer said:


> Now for some marital advice; it is your honeymoon and you can't ignore your wife but the fishing will be good in the mornings and she will want to sleep in. Try to make arrangements for a pedicure or spa time or something that only a woman would do that will make her feel special while you are out there having some real fun otherwise she will never let you forget it for the rest of the time you are married. Believe me, I know. Congratulations and tight lines.


This may be the best advice on this thread. My wife likes to fish, but she is not anywhere near as hardcore as I am in terms of willing to grind and go into some extreme backwater places. She get's bored quick if there's not a lot of catching going on but that's usually not a problem bc she'll usually just resort to tanning, which is distracting at worst for me. This is has led me to do what's recommended above. Buy the wife a spa time or something similar while I go chase fish. However this backfired on me a few weeks ago when I went to Mexico and had a trip booked to chase bonefish and permit. It rained the entire morning so my trip got canceled and I'm not one for mud baths and strangers rubbing my glutes so my wife went for her spa day while I sat at the bar seeing how many Papa Dobles I could finish before noon. Now that I think about it, it wasn't the worst thing...

Another quick story. About a year after my wife and I got married I convinced her to chase marlin with me on a panga in Cabo. It wasn't rough that morning but there were some sizable swells and despite heavy dramamine doses my wife got seasick. She was a trooper and powered through it and we caught marlin, but yeah she doesn't let me forget about that one.


----------

